# [OFF-TOPIC] Notebook / Netbook

## deovex

Hola, estoy con ganas de comprar un Notebook (Menos de 13 Pulgadas) o Netbook.

El uso que le voy a dar: Navegar, Programar, Chat, un poco de diseño grafico y un poco de juegos.

Les dejo una lista de notebook/netbook que me gustaria adquirirlo:

Notebook:

MacBook Pro 13:

- Procesador Core 2 Duo de Intel a 2,4 o 2,66 GHz con 3 MB de caché de nivel 2 integrada y compartida

- Memoria DDR3 a 1.066 MHz de 4 GB (dos módulos SO-DIMM de 2 GB); dos ranuras SO-DIMM que admiten hasta 8 GB

- Procesador gráfico GeForce 320M de NVIDIA con 256 MB de SDRAM DDR3 compartida con la memoria principal

- 10 horas de autonomía.

Dell Vostro 3300

- Intel® Core™ i5

- Nvidia® Geforce™ 310M, 512MB

- 4GB Doble Canal Compartido DDR3 a 1066Mhz, 2 DIMMs

- Batería de Ión de Litio 8-celdas

ThinkPad x201

- Intel® Core™ i5

- 2GB

- Video Intel® GMA X4500 MHD

- 6 celdas Li-Ion

Netbook:

Asus VX6 Lamborghini

- Intel® Atom™ D525 (Dual Core; 1.8GHz)

- NVIDIA® ION™ discrete graphics processor with NVIDIA® Optimus

- 2GB

- 6 celdas Li-Ion

ThinkPad x100e

- AMD Turion™ Neo X2 L625 (1.6 GHz)

- 2GB (PC2-5300 667MHz)

- ATI Radeon™ HD 3200

- 6 celdas Li-Ion

Aun no se cual elegir, cual me recomiendan.

Si quieren recomendarme otro Notebook o Netbook que no esta en la lista, adelante.

Gracias.

Saludos!

----------

## pcmaster

Asus eee1215

Similar al VX6 que has puesto, con pantalla de 12"

Asus eee1201 (el que tengo yo) -> en septiembre me costó unos 430 euros

12", Con procesador Atom 330 (de 8W frente a los 8W del Atom D525)

Ambos con chipset nvidia ION

----------

## gringo

el 1215n yo no se lo recomiendo a nadie, me parece un chiste de mal gusto. 

creo que ahora mismo no es el momento de comprar si se busca algo con tecnología no desfasada, todos los grandes acaban de presentar las nuevas familias de procesadores que se empezarán a comercializar este año y supongo que saldrán los mismos modelos que los que mencionas pero actualizados. Sata III y usb 3.0 están ahi tb. y no me extrañaría que en breve estén en portátiles de gama media/alta, como el Macbook o el Thinkpad. El Lamborghini ese que mencionas p.ej. ya viene con usb 3.0 en algunos paises.

Esto implica que los equipos con las anteriores gamas de micros bajarán de precio considerablemente, asi que tampoco sería mala idea esperar un poco si te da lo mismo tener algo que es de la anterior generación de micros p.ej., en la web de Dell ya se dejan entrever los recortes en sus gamas de portátiles.

Dicho esto, recuerda que hay cosas que a día de hoy no funcionan en linux ( o no funcionan como deberían) ION no está soportado, aunque parece que si funciona, y al parecer ION2 ni funciona en linux. 

De los que mencionas me quedaría con cualquiera de los Thinkpad pero para gustos hay colores.

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

Tengo el 1201N, que también usa chipset ION, y sí que funciona.

----------

